# Miniature HP Sauce bottle



## Hallibag (Mar 28, 2018)

Earlier today, I found this miniature 3-1/2" tall HP Sauce bottle in an old house. It still has its original cork inside. Now, I've been unable to find an example of a similar bottle. Can anyone tell me when this dates to? Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh I've got one of those!  Mine is a bit newer than yours, since yours appears to be hand-tooled.  It probably dates to the first couple decades of the 20th century, if it's British then dating from the 1910s to 30s or so, and if it's American then somewhat earlier - not sure if HP Sauce was ever particularly popular in the US though.


----------



## Hallibag (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you, CanadianBottles! The bottle was found in Cannington, Ontario. Was HP Sauce manufactured here in Canada back then?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh yeah that one might be of Canadian origin then, in which case it's probably 1900s-1920s or so.  I don't know whether it was manufactured here or not but it was definitely popular here.


----------



## Hallibag (Apr 4, 2018)

Super, thanks again for all your help!


----------

